# Tennis partner at Reem, Sun & Sky towers



## buzzik (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi there, looking for partner to play tennis at sun & sky towers tennis courts.
Shoot me a PM, if interested...


cheers


----------



## Dubai9 (Jul 3, 2011)

im interested but im a beginner to pro-beginner


----------



## buzzik (Oct 1, 2012)

Dubai9 said:


> im interested but im a beginner to pro-beginner


not a problem, we can play it these weekends ?!
you have my mobile in your Pm, give me a call or sms 


cheers


----------



## hl_mist (Aug 29, 2013)

I am looking forward to hitting some balls. Please tell me when you would like to play and how to get in touch with you (NB I was not able to find the PM)


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

hl_mist said:


> I am looking forward to hitting some balls. Please tell me when you would like to play and how to get in touch with you (NB I was not able to find the PM)


I think you have to have made 5 posts before you can pm someone. Dubai is also a good distance from Al Reem Island Abu Dhabi, you must be keen.


----------



## Franko84 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello I am moving to Sky tower next week, never really played tennis, but would be willing to give it a go, along with squash, if anyone is interested? I am planning to get use out of the facilities (been saying that for 5 years now)


----------



## Franko84 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is there any residents here of sun and sky tower, are the facilities between both building common? I have seen in sky tower there is 2 squash courts, is this the same for sun tower?


----------



## hl_mist (Aug 29, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> I think you have to have made 5 posts before you can pm someone. Dubai is also a good distance from Al Reem Island Abu Dhabi, you must be keen.


Thanks for your reply and info. I do visit Abu Dhabi frequently and I am always looking for a game


----------



## hl_mist (Aug 29, 2013)

Dubai9 said:


> im interested but im a beginner to pro-beginner


That is no problem; I have some coaching experience too.
Please PM me your contacts and when you would like to play.


----------



## Hammertime (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Buzzik,

I am in Marina square ( Al Reem ) and would love a game of tennis.

Message me back and we can sort out a time/day

Hammertime


----------



## Hammertime (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi there,

I have been playing at Zayed Sports City. This could work for you next time you come from Dubai as it is on the fringes of the city so you won't have to come all the way in.

When are you next coming to AD ? I will book a court

Marcus


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

WOW reem tennis open! if I'm not too late to join... dont mind getting some rally. Not too sure if i can PM yet!


----------



## Hammertime (Sep 20, 2013)

*Tennis*

not sure if i can pm too.

how do we get in touch with each other then ????


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hammertime said:


> not sure if i can pm too.
> 
> how do we get in touch with each other then ????


Ok got option for pm. So please message me your contact and let's plan this.


----------



## Hammertime (Sep 20, 2013)

*tennis*

/snip

Marcus


----------



## kamrog (Oct 30, 2013)

Any more pro-beginners players needed?


----------



## Hammertime (Sep 20, 2013)

*tennis*

hi kamrog,

always looking for people to have a hit with.

give me a buzz: /snip

M


----------



## haitham08 (Jan 20, 2016)

*tennis*

I am looking for tennis partner
if ok contact me <SNIP>


----------

